# How About This Canon?



## unfocused (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a camera I'd love to see Canon make. (Well not at $6,000 obviously)

http://photorumors.com/2012/03/26/rumor-hasselblad-to-introduce-a-new-family-of-digital-cameras-at-photokina-digital-x-pan/

Seriously, a digital panoramic would be terrific. Fuji has a panoramic option for in-camera stitching with the X-10 which is the second best thing. I'd much rather have a panoramic option than the "double-exposure" thingy that Canon has been adding.

What do others think?


----------



## D.Sim (Mar 28, 2012)

A sensor that can ONLY take panoramas?

No thanks, far too expensive for such a limited use. 

If Canon were to come up with a panorama stitching option in camera, fine, but if its something that can be done PP anyway....


----------



## Renato (Apr 16, 2012)

I love the panorama feature that Sony has on their DSC models. Actually I am going to buy a Sony DSC-HX-200v instead of a Canon SX40HS because Sony has the panorama. I find it very useful and it works great, stiching photos is a waste of time when you can just push a button and the camera does it perfectly! I wish Canon could add the panorama feature to their cameras..


----------



## rafaelsynths (Apr 25, 2012)

Canon should just make a digital Canonnet, since the only camera im using currently is the canon canonet ql17 giii. Amazing camera


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 25, 2012)

just make sure the DR, for this landscape style camera, is up there like the D800 and landscape photogs will snatch it up like hotcakes. It wouldn't be a big seller and wouldn't universal as lets say the 5d or the 7d series would be, but for a nitch camera, if they can do it right and have the IQ people in that industry would demand, then why not?


----------

